# Happy International Talk Like A Pirate Day, everyone!



## Piratecat (Sep 19, 2006)

And may I say, yarrrrr!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 19, 2006)

Arr Mate, ye think ye could change me username to The Hound of Hell fer te next day?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahoy!


----------



## Nifft (Sep 19, 2006)

Arrrr!

 -- R


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm sort of dissapointed in you, Pkitty.
A lot of the other mods did something special to their names and avatars in celebration, but you just looks the same as usual.  Quite a pity, really.

Er. . .

I mean. . .

YARR!! Where be ye ol' piratical spirit, me hearty?!?!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 19, 2006)

Arr, he jus' be takin a break, me hafrogman! Ye ever tried ta be a pirate all year, ye lubber? But me hears he be lobbying fer a "Talk like a Cat Day" or sumthing as well.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 19, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Arr, he jus' be takin a break, me hafrogman! Ye ever tried ta be a pirate all year, ye lubber? But me hears he be lobbying fer a "Talk like a Cat Day" or sumthing as well.




Meow?

*puurrrr*

*licks something*


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 20, 2006)

This is unfair! Ninjas need their own day, too.


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Arr, he jus' be takin a break, me hafrogman! Ye ever tried ta be a pirate all year, ye lubber? But me hears he be lobbying fer a "Talk like a Cat Day" or sumthing as well.



*Horks up a hairball.*

How's that?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 20, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> This is unfair! Ninjas need their own day, too.



They already HAD their own day a month ago. It was just so stealthy that you didn't notice.


----------



## saturnin55 (Oct 3, 2006)

there's already a .Day of the Ninja . December 5th


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2006)

Spoiler



You will of course be dealt with for revealing that


----------



## BOZ (Oct 3, 2006)

oh no you di-int!


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 3, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You will of course be dealt with for revealing that




Arr! It na be tha real day anyway.
[or]is[it?]

Ninja-Pirate Otu


----------

